# Error booting the 2.6.25-gentoo kernel with Adaptec 2120S

## NismoC32

I tried searching the forum here but could not find an answer to my problem.

After updating from 2.6.24-r4 kernel to 2.6.25-r1 the boot process stops with this recurring error message:

"aarc_srb: aac_fib_send failed with status 8195"

Here is my .config settings:

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> # Linux kernel version: 2.6.25-gentoo-r1
> ...

 

I have a AMD Phenom 9600 CPU and a Adaptec 2120S SCSI Raid card on a ASUS A3M32-MVP Deluxe Motherboard.

I have recently converted to OpenRC without any problem and it works fine with the 2.6.24-r4 kernel.

The boot process goes by pretty fast, but I'm sure the problem occurs before OpenRC takes over the boot process

The last thing I see before the error message is:

 *Quote:*   

> Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.
> 
> Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #0
> 
> Switched to NOHz mode on CPU #1
> ...

 

Anyone have an idea what this is ?Last edited by NismoC32 on Thu Jul 17, 2008 11:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## NismoC32

Looks looks there is a bug in the "aacraid" SCSI driver that is causing this behavor.

I guess Il have stick with 2.6.24 until a kernel with a fix for this is available.

----------

## NismoC32

Tried to update to the 2.6.26 kernel but the kernel aacraid driver is still broken   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Where do I go to report this problem ?

----------

